# CDs mit Java brennen



## Math55 (15. Dez 2004)

nabend, hat jemand ein tutorial oder sowas, wo beschrieben wird, wie man es mit java
anstellen könnte, cd's zu brennen? google war nicht sehr auskunftsfreudig...

danke!!


----------



## Grizzly (15. Dez 2004)

Einfach das entsprechende Brennprogramm mit den entsprechenden Parametern aufrufen. 
Noch besser, wenn das Brennprogramm auch eine Kommandozeilen-Version mitliefert.


----------



## thE_29 (15. Dez 2004)

Aber das Brennen würde mich auch interessieren, speziell DVD brennen!
Ich werd auch mal bisi suchen  (würds für meinen Videorekorder brauchen )


----------



## Math55 (15. Dez 2004)

hi, ja, man könnte ein kommandozeilentool aufrufen, hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt.  aber gibt es sowas auch für dvds? ausserdem müsste man ja das laufwerk des nutzers finden, geht das mit java oder müsste man da was natives nehmen? 

gruß


----------



## thE_29 (15. Dez 2004)

für das kann ich dir ne dll machen :bae:


----------



## SebiB90 (15. Dez 2004)

was sind dll überhaupt und wie werden die gemacht bzw. in welcher programmiesprache?


----------



## thE_29 (15. Dez 2004)

hrhr 

das sind libarys die außerhalb liegen mit denen man kommunizieren kann und ich mach die in C/C++  (kann man aber auch in VB auch machen, werden aber meist in C/C++ gemacht, in Linux sind das .so Dateien)


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Dez 2004)

DLLs sind "dynamic link libraries", man könnte sagen, es sindFunktionssammlungen.
DLLs sind Windows-nativ und werden deshalb normalerweise in C/C++ erstellt. Aber auch Klassensammlungen in IL (Intermediate Language == .NET-Bytecode) haben die Endung .dll (aber sind von der Struktur natürlich total anders als normale DLLs, da diese ja interpretiert werden).
Man kann natürlich jede Datei .dll nennen, ich benenne auch öfters alle .jar, die nicht die Mainmethode enthalten, sondern andere Libs in .dll um.


----------



## SebiB90 (15. Dez 2004)

thx für die erklärung
aber dann geht doch die plattformunabhängigkeit verloren


----------



## dotlens (15. Dez 2004)

ja, aber anders kannst du nicht auf System zugreifen...

man kann auch plattformunabhängig programmieren und für den Teil, der Plattformabhängig ist unterschiedliche dll's erstellen...


----------



## thE_29 (15. Dez 2004)

Jop, jeweils für windows dll für linux .so und wie heißen die Dinger im Mac OS, bzw hat das sowas überhaupt??



Was glaubst du warum Java Plattformunabhängig ist, weil die Virtual Machine eigentlich ein eigener PC in deinem PC ist (du kannst ja nur Dinge in der Vm ändern) und diese VM verhält sich auf jedem OS gleich  Das ist die ganze Sache, java ist eigentlich nicht Plattformunabhängig, sondern die VM ist das. Du bist ja eigentlich immer in der gleichen VM


----------



## Math55 (16. Dez 2004)

morgen, na ja, man kann ja cdrcord auch so mit einpacken. ich würde dann ein jarfile machen und das da mit reinschmeissen. aber wenn dur mit son paar dll's machen würdest, würde ich dich auch erwähnen im programm. allerdings wird das erst nächstes jahr was, da ich momentan noch eine andere sache habe. ;-)


gruß


----------



## thE_29 (16. Dez 2004)

Jo, was brauchstn jetzt?

Einfach die Laufwerke zurückgeben?


----------



## Hexley (20. Jan 2005)

wie waers einfach mit cdrecord --scanbus ? wozu gibts das tool den sonst fuer unix & win ?


----------



## thE_29 (21. Jan 2005)

Ist aber nicht defaultmäßig installiert ;>


----------



## Hexley (21. Jan 2005)

dann liefert man das ganze mit aus  :applaus:


----------



## thE_29 (21. Jan 2005)

dann kannst du gleich ne native Lib erzeugen und dann selber machen ;>

um das gings ja, man soll net extra was brauchen


----------



## Hexley (21. Jan 2005)

Wenn ihr meint.

Btw., OSX hat auch "dll"s, die kennzeichnen sich mit der Endung .dylib


----------



## thE_29 (22. Jan 2005)

jo das Mac OS auch welche hat war klar, nur wie die Endung war, wußte ich bis jetzt net


----------

